
Marc Andreessen joins board of Dialpad, the desk phone killer - BlakePetersen
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/01/dialpad/
======
scottjules
Wow, Rich Miner is on the board as well. Some big names for a company noones
heard of.

What does a board member at this level actually do for a company? Is it
primarily an advice providing role + match making? Or something more indepth?

